# Gecko identification, Hemidactylus frenatus or Gehyra?



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,
can you help me to identify this 3 pictures of geckos I made at my holiday trip?
Are this all Asian House Geckos Hemidactylus frenatus or is one Gehyra?

Cairns:



Townsville:



Area of Brisbane:



Thank you,
Alexandra


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, they are all AHGs. 

Asian House Geckos have certain amount of control over the amount of pigment they expose and they can vary from clearly patterned, as you have photographed, to almost translucent and lacking any pattern. They have some fairly distinctive features. The tail has rows of blunt pointed scales across it; the pads on the ends of the digits are particularly broad; and the first digit is tends to be considerably reduced in size, often to the point where they appear to have only four digits.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeap all AHG's


----------



## clopo (Mar 11, 2013)

I reckon the Townsville one is Gehyra dubia. Other two are hemidactylus. The reason i think it is G. dubia are, the markings (small spots and the Yshape marking over the eye) and there appears to be no tubercles. If it was Hemidactylus the tail should be covered in tubercles. Also the rostral scale is notched just like G. dubia.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2013)

clopo said:


> I reckon the Townsville one is Gehyra dubia. Other two are hemidactylus. The reason i think it is G. dubia are, the markings (small spots and the Yshape marking over the eye) and there appears to be no tubercles. If it was Hemidactylus the tail should be covered in tubercles. Also the rostral scale is notched just like G. dubia.



Look at the claws, Gehyra do not have long claws like that.
Also the tail spinose aren't always that noticeable, particularly when the tail is partially regenrated.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2013)

clopo said:


> I reckon the Townsville one is Gehyra dubia. Other two are hemidactylus. The reason i think it is G. dubia are, the markings (small spots and the Yshape marking over the eye) and there appears to be no tubercles. If it was Hemidactylus the tail should be covered in tubercles. Also the rostral scale is notched just like G. dubia.



I'm going to agree with you here Clopo, I think that's a Gehyra dubia from Townsville.

To Gecko Josh, Gehyra dubia do have long claws like that, the pads are also the wrong shape for Hemidactylus but the right shape for G. dubia


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 11, 2013)

The central one (townsville) is certainly a Gehyra. (Hemidactylus never have a pattern that is spotted like that)

The consistency of the pattern makes G.dubia as the most likely Gehyra species for it to be.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2013)

My bad, I am going to go and sulk now.


----------



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for your help.
I found another one, from Brisbane. I think it's also a Hemidactylus?

View attachment 284836


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2013)

alexandra_mohr said:


> Thank you for your help.
> I found another one, from Brisbane. I think it's also a Hemidactylus?
> 
> View attachment 284836



The photo isnt working


----------



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 11, 2013)

Does it work now?
I can see it...


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 11, 2013)

asian


----------



## Bushman (Mar 12, 2013)

The Cairns and Brisbane specimens (including the last one that you posted a pic of) are all _Hemidactylus frenatus_. Look for the tiny spines on the base of tail. They're a characteristic feature of this species. 

Whereas the Townsville specimen is probably _Gehyra dubia_, for the reasons given by Clopo and Stephen. Well done guys. 8)


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry *Alexandra*. I am not quite sure what happened there but I suspect I was distracted and managed to open the image twice, for the Townsville specimen lacks the basic diagnostic features I mentioned i.e. bluntly spinose tubercles in transverse rows the length of the tail (original tails only), the first digit frequently diminutive compared to the rest. The tial lack and spine-like scales and there are clearly well developed digits on the hind leg and a hint of the same on the fore-limb. 

The boys have pointed out the difference in pattern between this gecko and an AHG. It is a Gehyra species as it lacks the claw on the first digit. In hemidactylus, the claw would clearly visible. Gehyra also have more broadly dilated ends to the digits than hemidactylus – almost circular compared to ovate. The edges of the lamellae are visible in both species. You can see that in Hemidactylus, the lamellae are very broad while in Gehyra, they are significantly narrower. 

I have to agree that the Townsville gecko is _Gehyra dubia_ (Dubious Dtella).

Apologies,
Blue

PS Sincere apologies also to *GeckJosh*.


----------

